# Les Paul Poker Chip installation



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

OK so what is the trick to having the pickup selector switch work correctly after installing the poker chip? It seems to recess the switch just enough for it not to want to stay in the treble or rhythm position.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There are a lot of threads on the switch?

Hmmm...sounds like this...





LP pickup selector switch keeps flipping from Treble to Rhythm


If I'm on the bridge pickup, it will just magically flip up to neck pickup every time after a very short time. It just won't stay on the bridge pup. Never had this happen with a guitar. What's causing this and what is the fix? Anyone know?



www.thegearpage.net


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is it a Switchcraft switch? 

By chance, did you remove the switch cavity cover to see what might be happening and squeeze the switch contact leaves when holding the switch? 

Switchcraft toggle switches and I don't get along.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

greco said:


> Is it a Switchcraft switch?
> 
> By chance, did you remove the switch cavity cover to see what might be happening and squeeze the switch contact leaves when holding the switch?
> 
> Switchcraft toggle switches and I don't get along.


It's the stock switch in a 2018 Les Paul standard. Seems like the toggle sits too low and the edge of the outer ring is too high for the switch to operate properly. Remove the poker chip, no problem. If you remove the tip (unscrew it) it works fine.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I have the same problem on mine ... the switch sits too far below the nut .. wasn't drilled deep enough from the back ... I'll drill mine 1/16" deeper from the back when I get around to it .. right now there's a game to watch


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Remove any inside washers


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> Remove any inside washers


If it were only that simple - no washers on the inside. As @Fred Gifford said I think I need to get out a forsner bit and take 1/16 off from inside the cavity. Should be an adventure.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> If you remove the tip (unscrew it) it works fine.


That is interesting!
I'd strongly consider letting @Fred Gifford prove (no doubt or offence intended) that his forstner hit approach is successful. Centering the bit in the existing hole might be a significant challenge.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you are making the entire pocket deeper with a proper diameter bit you'll be ok, but you wont be able to do say a 15mm forstner because the hole will be too big and nothing to guide it. Have you considered a different switch? Some of them have more threads than the others. There should be 9mm worth of thread if you remove the washers and the back nut. Assuming its a genuine switchcraft.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A studio should use the short switch, if the threads are still too short then you will need to make the cavity deeper


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

forgo the poker chip?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> forgo the poker chip?


After discovering the comedic poker chips from Well-Hung, I could never have a Les Paul without one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> forgo the poker chip?


Now we have gone full circle (pun is intended).
It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

greco said:


> That is interesting!
> I'd strongly consider letting @Fred Gifford prove (no doubt or offence intended) that his forstner hit approach is successful. Centering the bit in the existing hole might be a significant challenge.


worked on drill presses for a great many years doing precision drilling, it's not for the total novice .. set up has to be right and you have to take your time ... it's all in the touch, bring the bit down to just KISS the wood then raise it to check bit is even on wood, then proceed with caution .. supply me with a properly leveled and operating drill-press and the guitar and I'll do it no problem ..


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I will try to illustrate the point with two photos .. first photo shows my current set up installed on my guitar .. bottom of toggle switch plastic tip even with top of toggle switch nut .. the second photo is a brand new switchcraft toggle switch never installed .. see the visible metal between bottom of toggle switch plastic tip and top of toggle switch nut ? not visible when installed is it ?? wood is too thick
I have a Custom Shop artist model Gibson which cost a bomb but I'll have no problem drilling mine first to show it can be easily done .. I can't program a CNC, not even close .. but I have eyes, hands and lots of patience .. and confidence ... that's all anyone needs to pull it off .. oh, and a proper drill press


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> After discovering the comedic poker chips from Well-Hung, I could never have a Les Paul without one.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Fred Gifford said:


> I will try to illustrate the point with two photos .. first photo shows my current set up installed on my guitar .. bottom of toggle switch plastic tip even with top of toggle switch nut .. the second photo is a brand new switchcraft toggle switch never installed .. see the visible metal between bottom of toggle switch plastic tip and top of toggle switch nut ? not visible when installed is it ?? wood is too thick
> I have a Custom Shop artist model Gibson which cost a bomb but I'll have no problem drilling mine first to show it can be easily done .. I can't program a CNC, not even close .. but I have eyes, hands and lots of patience .. and confidence ... that's all anyone needs to pull it off .. oh, and a proper drill press
> View attachment 347295
> View attachment 347296


Thanks that is my exact issue. My initial solution was blue loc-tite and only threading the tip on half way - pretty janky for a $3k guitar. Ironically my Les Paul Studio HP which will never have a poker chip has enough threads to install one, and a longer switch toggle to eliminate the interference with the ring.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I would try finding the switch with longer threads.

*Maybe there’s two different nuts...*

One side of that nut is bevelled.









WD Music - Vintage Nut for Toggle Switch - Nickel


WD Music - Vintage Nut for Toggle Switch - Nickel




www.long-mcquade.com










Nut - replacement for Switchcraft, Deep Thread, Knurled | Antique Electronic Supply


Deep thread nut for use with Switchcraft switches. Used on some models of Gibson® guitars and other brands where the threading of the switch isn’t able to protrude through the body enough. Switchcraft toggles come stock with a flat washer and thicker bodied guitars with carved tops or Les Paul...




www.tubesandmore.com











Switchcraft Toggle Switches - StewMac


3-position pickup switches, standard in American guitars for decades.




www.stewmac.com










Knurled Toggle Switch Nut - StewMac


Replace your lost or damaged Switchcraft mounting nut.




www.stewmac.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The issue is not the nut, it is that the switch operating lever is not long enough - having the poker chip installed makes the nut too high for the switch to solidly go into either position., and it will dislodge switching to the middle position on its own. Hard to believe Gibson can't get something so simple right - the poker chip and pickguard were provided (uninstalled) with the guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

do you have the long or the short? How do you know what was provided is correct? can you take a pic of the switch outside of the cavity?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> do you have the long or the short? How do you know what was provided is correct? can you take a pic of the switch outside of the cavity?


I have the long switch. It was purchased brand new from Long & McQuade


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You have the wrong nut on the switch. there are two types, the normal and the collar. The collar goes into the hole to grab what few threads there are.... Notice the much bigger chamfer on the collar nut...










vs


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If I had seen that hammerhands had posted the same thing I would have told you how bull headed you were instead of making the above posts. You have the wrong nut and you have to buy it separately. If you don't like that answer please feel free to butcher your guitar with the forstner bits. If you can't see that there is nothing else we can do for you


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> If I had seen that hammerhands had posted the same thing I would have told you how bull headed you were instead of making the above posts. You have the wrong nut and you have to buy it separately. If you don't like that answer please feel free to butcher your guitar with the forstner bits. If you can't see that there is nothing else we can do for you


Thanks maybe I'm under-thinking it I'll have another look tonight.


----------

